# What are the Elk up too???



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

To those that are chasing the larger hooved beast right now, what are you seeing/hearing while out in the thicket?

I'm hunting the Kamas area and I walked into a decent bull that was bedded down in the nasty stuff. Couldn't get a good shot off at him.

Have you guys had anything respond to any type of calls yet?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Calls have been spotty thus far. Mild cow calling is your best bet right now.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

We called in a rag 5 on sunday morning. Its been really tough where I am hunting this moon seems to have everything all screwed up. Very little movement in the morning and very little in the evening.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

There was a bull screaming all night near my camp on fri night and then i seen him all muddy from the wallows chasing cows the next morning. Seems extremely early but gave my wife a great first experience deer hunting. This is on the wasatch unit


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The bull I have been after was with five or six spikes and a bunch of cows. From one day to the next the spikes are now gone from the herd.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

All the bulls I've seen are still packing velvet and have lock jaw.


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

Well you guys got me all excited!! (Not) well I'm heading up tomorrow, the moon is probably going to screw me over but oh well. I'll let you know what happens


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Very quiet. Have heard only 1 bugle in the past 4 days of hunting. Too hot...elk are not moving till dark. Moon needs to go away. All bulls seen this week are hard horned. Not sure where the cows disappeared to......


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

gdog... What unit are you hunting?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

JDub17 said:


> gdog... What unit are you hunting?


Wasatch LE


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah this moon sucks. We got a single bugle reply last night while sitting on a wallow all day long. Sucked didn't see a dang thing, even though there was trails all over the wallow.


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll be heading out next weekend for the 8 days to hunt the 17 b,c unit any signs of the rut started Thanks


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

We got a few calls last week but everything was super slow. I'm positive it was the moon. The first two days I was in elk constantly until a sheep herder showed up in my spot. There hadn't been any sheep in there all summer, then he shows up and the majority of the elk left town.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Still pretty quiet in my area....probably cuz the elk disappeared on me this past week....


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Eatin, drinkin, sleepin and starting to get horny:grin:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My buddy and I brought some cows in on a string this weekend. They were chirping up a storm. My friend took a cow at 35 yards. I was hoping for a bull and came home empty handed, but I did have a cow ranged at 20 yards for probably as many minutes. She kept turning to go and I kept turning her around with herd talk. It was way fun.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

They were talking last Friday night and Saturday morning and then they went silent for the rest of the weekend. I called in two different herds, but never got the shot.

That is also the time everyone and their dog started showing up. Had one guy camp within 50 yards of a bedding area and another guy showed up to hunt this area Saturday around 6 pm. He decided to leave his two kids around age 8-10 in the truck while he hunted. About every 20 minutes or so they would honk the horn just for fun. I could hear it from where I was hunting a mile and a half away....


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Up in any-bull last night with Groganite we called a spike in on a string. In fact he came running in! Stopped at 50 yards, didn't get any good shots off, we weren't really paying attention to what was going on...cough. We'll be more prepared next time!  He did come in completely silent though. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bulls pretty vocal yesterday morning with the cooler weather. Was able to get within 60 yards of a nice 6x, but couldn't close the deal. Suppose to heat back up this week, which sucks....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bulls were very vocal on Boulder this whole weekend. Vocal enough that I decided to take my wife for a hike so she could hear the bugling. Fun times.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I heard 2 bugles in the unitas sunday and monday.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

heard alot of talking sunday evening and a couple on monday. Had a storm come through and shut everything down for me.


----------

